# I'm happily converted !!



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

Been watching from the sidelines as it were, and i'm converted. Having opted for the other german manufactures roadster 2 years ago, i've just ordered my first TT and cant wait.
Reading the forums it may not be everyones cup of T ( Sline roadster, another Ibis white, 19's ) but the 1st Sept cant come quick enough !! Only thing is i've got to little and i do mean little gripes/worries, firstly i seemed to be telling the dealership the standard spec of an S line which i find a bit concerning (tried charging me for the black extended leather option when its nil cost on the Sline amongst others) and i took the plunge and ordered the 19in x 9J 5- sgmnt spoke alloys without seeing them in the flesh (i believe they're new to the range and have looked on the wheels thread but to no avail) Has anyone got any photos and also, has anyone in the Bristol / SWest area got a VAGCOM as i've spec Bose and from what i've read may need a little help from new friends in getting it right  ??

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome only need to join the TTOC now www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome mate...love the right car in the right white, nice choice


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

